# Fremont White Bass



## BigQ

Any white bass hitting at fremont??


----------



## puregreen

Was wondering same thing.


----------



## Northern Reb

I was there last Fri and did not see any bass caught in the few hrs I was there.


----------



## Kbass

My brother fished last weekend. Caught 13 on a white twister. The bites were here and there.


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101

findlay resivior they are hitting, same deal "Kbass" said.. i been using tube jigs. at night. i dont fish the findlay resivior day time. day time its dead...


----------



## BigQ

Looking at the weather...will be coming up on saturday hope it a good day...


----------



## maumee_bowman

West Virginia Redneck101 said:


> findlay resivior they are hitting, same deal "Kbass" said.. i been using tube jigs. at night. i dont fish the findlay resivior day time. day time its dead...


how long into the night are u talking? do they bite really late or like sunset do u mean


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

BigQ said:


> Looking at the weather...will be coming up on saturday hope it a good day...


Don't waste your time bud....


----------



## walkerdog

maumee_bowman said:


> how long into the night are u talking? do they bite really late or like sunset do u mean


Give it about 3 more weeks and you can catch more than you know what to do with.


----------



## Captain Kevin

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Don't waste your time bud....


I know you might not agree Jonny, but some us of know how to catch fish too. BigQ, like I said in my pm's, we'll be there 7ish. You'll get your fish. Just like we got them last weekend.


----------



## maumee_bowman

walkerdog said:


> Give it about 3 more weeks and you can catch more than you know what to do with.


im talking about the resivour, i know the river will be chalked


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101

maumee_bowman said:


> how long into the night are u talking? do they bite really late or like sunset do u mean


sorry it took so long.. usually after midnight till the sky starts to turn blue.. night fishing the banks kick butt..


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101

walkerdog said:


> Give it about 3 more weeks and you can catch more than you know what to do with.


agreed!! when they turn on at peak u'll catch hundreds at night.. every cast! swear!!! ive done it. i got the pics to prove it. i kept 50 last year and threw back about 200.. after that bunch i didnt keep anymore. im not greedy. i mainly night fish for walleye and crappie.. every now and then catfish. cats are way too easy to catch for me along with trout.


----------



## BigQ

Where is findlay resivior? and how do you get there?..I'm coming out of cleveland would like to try a neww spot..but Capt.Kevin will be there 6ish..


----------



## walkerdog

maumee_bowman said:


> im talking about the resivour, i know the river will be chalked


I'm also talking about the reservoir. I live a few miles from it and fish it alot. Come catch them all and take them home. Were over run with white bass.


----------



## walkerdog

West Virginia Redneck101 said:


> agreed!! when they turn on at peak u'll catch hundreds at night.. every cast! swear!!! ive done it. i got the pics to prove it. i kept 50 last year and threw back about 200.. after that bunch i didnt keep anymore. im not greedy. i mainly night fish for walleye and crappie.. every now and then catfish. cats are way too easy to catch for me along with trout.


I believe that 100%! I can't stand catching those things. IMO they taste aweful and they crap all over you getting them off the hook. I'd love to see more people take home 50 and start to thin them out a bit.


----------



## maumee_bowman

walkerdog said:


> I'm also talking about the reservoir. I live a few miles from it and fish it alot. Come catch them all and take them home. Were over run with white bass.


really, thats awsome, both resivours, i caught some on the big resivour last year but did do that well


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101

walkerdog said:


> I'm also talking about the reservoir. I live a few miles from it and fish it alot. Come catch them all and take them home. Were over run with white bass.[/QUOT
> 
> Lol, yes sir we are!!!!


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101

walkerdog said:


> I believe that 100%! I can't stand catching those things. IMO they taste aweful and they crap all over you getting them off the hook. I'd love to see more people take home 50 and start to thin them out a bit.


lol, yea they taste like crap. like bass they have a strong fishy taste no matter how u cook them... i dont keep them anymore.. they are annoying..


----------



## BigQ

How do you get to findley resivior??? is it close to fremont???


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Captain Kevin said:


> I know you might not agree Jonny, but some us of know how to catch fish too. BigQ, like I said in my pm's, we'll be there 7ish. You'll get your fish. Just like we got them last weekend.


I don't think it has to do with catching. The fish just aren't in there yet. Don't get me wrong I have had a fifty fish day already but the fishing is spotty and unless your going down river it will be tough to get more than a dozen. That water has been super low for a week and seems like they aren't coming up with that. Either way good luck! :B


----------



## Captain Kevin

Of coarse the fishing is spotty with the lower water, however young man, that in turn makes the fishing easier as it forces the fish to stage in the deeper pools thus making it EASIER to catch the fish. It enables you to target fish holding area's quicker, and eliminates working "dead water". Tomorrow will be a good day, and I'll spend some time with good folks as always, which THAT is what makes a fishing trip "good" not numbers. BigQ, you might want to pick up some 1/16 oz jigs as well for the really slow water. But still bring your 1/8 oz also. Oh and a good stringer


----------



## BigQ

Thank Capt for the information...? I fish on shore by the bridge is that a good spot for me tomorrow?..also I'll have on a red hook jacket on if anyone want to say HEY!!lol..


----------



## Captain Kevin

where the slab rock makes the mini waterfall usually is packed with people. I'd stay down river just a bit. If you watch for me tomorrow, you'll see me right in front of the storm drain. I'll have a red hoody under my waders.


----------



## BigQ

Went out Saturday did not do good caught only 2 white bass but that okay will be back in a couple of day..anyother report??


----------



## MAC ONE

Do you think this weekend in fremont will be any good for the white bass fishing? did the rain last weekend help bring the water level up ?


----------



## BigQ

I went last weekend water was still low only caught 2 white bass...It suppose to rain that weekends i know it would help raise the lake....use your best judgement.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

im still waiting. as much as i hate competing with locals for fish, if theres a large amount of delicious fish to be had, then im willing to go for it.
has anyone fished ballville dam and caught anything?


----------



## Kbass

I fished last sunday and only caught 4 white bass. The river was still low. I will be back this weekend. Sitting at home and wondering if there in yet will get the best of me. Lol


----------



## CoolWater

You can't fish Ballville Dam until after May 1.

I only made it out for the WB 1x so far this year and caught a single fish. I'll give it a go again this weekend.


----------



## Slogdog

Any reports for today?


----------



## Johnnycaox

I called tackle box 2 and the nice guy said perplex catch some but not a lot next week it should pick up. Hope that helps  


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MAC ONE

When up to Fremont over the weekend Saturday and Sunday, Saturday morning was very cold, caught 17 white bass in an hour and half almost everyone around me had a dozen fish on the stringer, left Fremont and went to the Maumee river and caught nothing, went back Sunday morning to Fremont and only caught 3 white bass I only fished 1hour, but there were a couple of guys there using a popping cork with a doll fly not sure on the lure only a guess, but they were catching them almost every cast Sunday morning, all the fish where MALE no females. give it 2 more weeks I would say that would be the peak only a guess .


----------



## BigQ

Where was you fishing at Mac-One??Going up on Friday & Saturday this week..


----------



## MAC ONE

I was bank fishing on the gravel side or the big rock side between the two bridges on left hand side of the big log laying on the bank . 1/16 oz jig with a blue twister tail


----------



## Crappieman420

I think imma try n get up there this weekend as well...wish me luck. Look for my report

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## BigQ

Going up in the morning...If anyone is coming up tomorrow i'll have a red hoodies on i'll be by the bridge.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Fishing will be great next weekend. These next few days of cold won't be helping any...


----------



## fishcoffin

Heard that a few were being caught at the sanddocks and behind the sugar plant. My dad said he caught 17 yesterday using a bobber and twister tails. The folks with minnows were catching more but smaller fish. 

A little warm weather and the fishing in the barrel begins!!!!!!!

GOODLUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## gotwipers

They are the best table fish I have had with the exception of Walleye and Stripers. They only taste bad if they are not prepared right. Leave the red meat on the illegal and you'll end up having a bad tasting fillet.....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WATER FOX

Caught about 50 yesterday in a 1.5 hour.White was best for me shiner guys were on them even better.


----------



## Jin

WATER FOX said:


> Caught about 50 yesterday in a 1.5 hour.White was best for me siner guys were on them even better.


I didn't catch that many but still a great day for me. Shiners seem to outfish jigs but the sizes also run smaller. I used inline spinner and 80% of the catches are big females.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Fishing has been decent the last couple days. Lots of tickets being handed out. Hope your inline spinner only had one hook on it till may 1st and don't forget you can only fish till sunset!


----------



## Jin

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Fishing has been decent the last couple days. Lots of tickets being handed out. Hope your inline spinner only had one hook on it till may 1st and don't forget you can only fish till sunset!


Thanks for the reminder. My spinner has single hook.


----------



## BigQ

I went up yesterday and caught about 60 have a great time...and caught some nice size to...


----------



## Johnnycaox

After may 1st you can fish even after sunset? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Kid

walkerdog said:


> I'm also talking about the reservoir. I live a few miles from it and fish it alot. Come catch them all and take them home. Were over run with white bass.


That sounds exciting!

I haven't fish for the pass 7 years due to the limited use of my right hand but,the hand has improved and I'll be out catching them this year.

I already have my rigs cleaned,relined and ready.


----------



## Crappieman420

Just out of curiousity, y can't u fish at night? I heard that the best time to fish ! Ley me guess, is it because the odnr don't work round the clock n can't police the area?!

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## BigQ

How have the fishing been at fremont?? Will be back up on Monday.....


----------



## catfishunter

BIG Q there is alot of fish in the river right now the best has been a yellow or white rooster tail for me with a few on white twisters should continue to get better as the temp of the river warms. been catching alot of my fish between the bridges 5 street and state st


----------



## next bite

Crappieman420 said:


> Just out of curiousity, y can't u fish at night? I heard that the best time to fish ! Ley me guess, is it because the odnr don't work round the clock n can't police the area?!
> 
> LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


as far as i know after the 1st of may you can fish anytime and use up to 3 hooks on your line.


----------



## Crappieman420

Oh ok sweet....I will b up there next weekend...thanx for tha 411 !

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## Slogdog

I'm so po'd! Not going to be able to make it for a couple weeks. How long does everyone think it will last. Usually still catching at Memorial Day but I think this is an early start.


----------



## BigQ

I know it rain alot...How long before you think we can start back fishing...Think about coming up on Saturday weather look to be nice hope the river is back down..what you all think???


----------



## BFG

I live in Woodville and we've had 4 inches of rain since Friday afternoon. The water was on the rise on Friday evening when we fished, and was pretty dirty on Saturday morning when my Dad and my son fished. 

Fremont got slammed yesterday morning, and it looked like they got hit pretty good again last evening. We were just on the edge of it and only got 1/4" overnight. 

Gibsonburg was completely flooded yesterday. The Portage is reported as out of bank in places in Woodville. 

It's going to be awhile...and its supposed to rain again tomorrow.


----------



## Johnnycaox

Went to Fremont Sunday at 11pm fished for 2 hours tried jigs, roastertail, inline spinners, minnows and had no luck what so ever there were 6 people out there and one guy caught one white bass and the rest were carps. The water seem to flow pretty fast and really muddy and I lived 2 Hours away so it sucked really bad anyway I didn't give up so I went to Maumee lake and found out that's a wading lake so no luck there for me either but I did met a elderly guy he say he fishes there often and Yesterday him n his friends caught about 700 white basses but I think he included his minnows too. Anyway good luck guys sorry for the sad no fish report  


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigQ

Well the bait store said the water should be down by Friday or Saturday..Is planning on coming up on Saturday anyway...


----------



## skipperbarbee

we fished Saturday about 6 hrs and got 20+ large female WB. The river was at a good level for boating, the flow was med high. We used minnows under a bobber . 
A young man learned a lesson about putting too large a motor on too small a hull and throwing it in reverse. boat went down ,all hands joined in to help and no one was hurt, well maybe his pride a little.


----------



## Crappieman420

Damn was planning on coming up myself this weekend...supposed to be clear starting tomorrow (4/10) through Saturday, then Saturday night a 30% chance of rain. I live like an hr and a half away though...not tryn ta waste my time

LAND BIG FISH !!!


----------



## puregreen

Just wondering how bad the river looks. Wanna bring kids up Tom. Thx


----------



## BigQ

I hear that it still muddy...The water is going down...the bait store maybe Sunday before it fishful but who know...good luck if you go tomorrow was coming up going to wait a couple of day...


----------



## jimwalker3

How long of a drive is it from cleveland to Fremont? Never been there but I love to catch white bass!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lungbuster

Bout an hour- hour and a half from cleveland


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigQ

If anyone went out today let me know how you did....Rethink about going up tomorrow.


----------



## Johnnycaox

When I goto Fremont I always fish around under the bridge right where the train track is right above I never knew there where other places to fish. Can someone please tell me where else i could fish here in Fremont like the pic of the guy and his boat where is that how do i get there? I never knew there was a place for boats! Where i usually go is super shallow and n the flow is mighty strong. LoL I'm missing out big time. Thanks guys


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lungbuster

There is a boat ramp at "the tacklebox".... Pretty sure that's where that pic was taken


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## puregreen

You can also put in at riverfront marina to i think its ten bucks. Any reports from today?


----------



## skipperbarbee

yes the tacklebox is where the picture was taken, it's on the south side and 2 blocks east of the bridge. Nice people run this, good food and a pretty fair place to launch your boat.
There is a bait shop about 2 blocks away. rocks upriver, clear downriver past the sand docks.


----------



## Johnnycaox

Sorry guys I don't have a boat I should've been clearer what I was trying to say was are there another place other than under the bridge to fish from shore at Fremont? Thanks again, You guys are awesome with the quick responses!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pappasmurf

Went up to Fremont yesterday without checking this site or calling the bait store, BIG MISTAKE. 2 hour drive from Columbus, and caught 2 white bass ( although I did snag a lot of shad and about 10 very, very large carp, HA, HA.)
The river was real high, real muddy, and real fast. The fishing sucked. Tried 3 or 4 differant locations, But always the same results.
Plan on going back next thursday and friday and I will check this time. 
Is there anyone on here that lives in fremont that I could call to make sure what the river looks like before I come up? My email address is [email protected]. Please send me your phone #. Thanks, Tim


----------



## Crappieman420

pappasmurf said:


> Went up to Fremont yesterday without checking this site or calling the bait store, BIG MISTAKE. 2 hour drive from Columbus, and caught 2 white bass ( although I did snag a lot of shad and about 10 very, very large carp, HA, HA.)
> The river was real high, real muddy, and real fast. The fishing sucked. Tried 3 or 4 differant locations, But always the same results.
> Plan on going back next thursday and friday and I will check this time.
> Is there anyone on here that lives in fremont that I could call to make sure what the river looks like before I come up? My email address is [email protected]. Please send me your phone #. Thanks, Tim


Ya u n me both brotha...bout a two he drive for me too...atleast u caught a damn white bass, I did nothing but snag shad...everybody up n down the river same result...check my post in northeast ohio fishing titled fremont...anyway if u hear anything about next weekend pm me on here or something...lemme know

LAND BIG FISH !!!


----------



## pappasmurf

Has anyone fished fremont since saturday? Has the water gone down, is it still muddy?Really fast and muddy on saturday with nothing being caught. Has it rained up there over the weekend?


----------



## BigQ

plan on going up this week...hope everthing is back to normal...


----------



## BigQ

Planning on going up tomorrow any report???


----------



## pappasmurf

Called the bait store, water is close to normal but a little murky. said fish are biting a little strange. I'm going up thursday morning. Bait store # 419-332-6017, give em a call.


----------



## BigQ

Man i went fishing yesterday and it SUCK!!!..Man i fish all day and caught about 10 white bass..don't know what going on but i hope the fish turn back on...


----------



## puregreen

Talked to the marina today and they smoked them today said yesterday was a tough bite


----------



## ursofullofcrappie

do you guys think its worth the drive in the morning? Trying to leave out early and bait store updates too late for a person 2hrs away and trying to get there by 8am. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I'd hate to say it but it's not looking very good right now! WOW!


----------



## TurkGrave

I thought with very little rain this week the river conditions and bite would improve I am questioning if I should make the trip up tomorrow or not I'm sure it will be packed. Thanks for the update NorthsSouthOhioFisherman!


----------



## puregreen

Im headed up in am with my boy we shall see what happens


----------



## legendaryyaj

Just got back. I've been listening and watching the water levels and I thought it would be ideal conditions but it is WAY low from what I'm use to fishing to catch good numbers. The fishing is pretty much done unless you want the small bucks. I went to Maumee hoping for better fishing but it's worse there. The EARLY morning bite is good but after that you have to work really hard for them. Fished all day and ended with 25.

The spawn is over and the females are gone. The males aren't even milking anymore. I believe last week was the best of it but of course I missed out because of the water reports being horrible at both rivers. I never should of listened.


----------



## puregreen

Well we ended up with 22 fish two females with eggs and rest males still squirtin, we had fun i let the boy catch and reel in most of the fish he had a blast for his first trip there


----------



## BigQ

Is the white bass run over????...if not where are they???


----------



## CrappieManiac

No the run is not over. We fished Sunday in deep water and got into them all day. Most had not spawned out yet. I'm trying to make it back up there this weekend.


----------



## TPfisher

were you fishing from a boat or the shore?


----------



## CrappieManiac

I took my boat up. Found them in the typical spots. Early I was targeting rocky shore lines. I prefer to stay back of the bank and make long casts.


----------



## CrappieManiac

Fished Friday and had a mixed cooler of white bass and catfish. Caught several big females wit eggs. The bite was slow but steady.


----------



## wyans830

bass are still in got 40 this morning on green grubs and spinners


----------



## ureraw

we are thinking of coming up from cincinnati wed or thurs for allday boat fishing, u think its worth it. im familiar with fremont just have heard mixed reports lately. wanted an opinion before we committed.


----------



## Lungbuster

Water has been very low...today's rain may help but might get muddy...check with anglers supply in Fremont before you go.


Ken


----------



## BigQ

So is the run over with???


----------

